# Tan Dun - Eight Memories in Watercolour



## sonnenuntergangstunde (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this collection of eight short piano pieces by Chinese composer Tan Dun. Does anyone know of any other similar works by Eastern composers? (Japanese would be great).

You can find the pieces here, performed by Lang Lang:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You might find some pleasure in a number of the piano pieces by the late Toru Takemitsu
Romance




Rain Tree sketch for piano




Litany





Some of the quieter movements from Messiaen's _Vingt Regard sur l'Enfant Jésus_:
Regard XI, _Première Communion de la Vierge_




Regard XV, _La Baiser de l'enfant Jésus_




Regard XVII; _Regard du silence_





Older school -- (both Debussy and Messiaen were an enormous influence on Takemitsu):

Debussy ~ Preludes, Book I, no. 6, _Des pas sur la neige_





Louis Durey ~ Deux Pièces pour piano à 4 mains, II- _Niege_ (starts @ 04'26'')


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Adding to the Takemitsu: Les Yeux Clos II,


----------

